

Google releases bug info in Windows 8.1 on schedule, two days before fix release - AdeptusAquinas
http://au.pcmag.com/operating-systems-and-platforms/27538/news/microsoft-slams-google-for-spilling-beans-on-windo

======
ahuth
Synopsis: Google disclosed a bug with security implications to Microsoft. As
per their policy, they released information to the public 90 days later.
Microsoft wanted to wait a couple more days, and is now trying to paint Google
as the bad guys for disclosing the flaw.

Two things bother me about this situation.

First, why did it take Microsoft more than 90 days to patch the bug?
Especially since it potentially affects the security of their users. Do they
actually care about their users?

Second, why are so many people getting on Google's case here (such as in the
comments of the article)? Google notified Microsoft of the problem, and
followed their own policy of disclosing the information to the public after 90
days. That seems like ample time for Microsoft to fix the issue. Also, Google
sticking to their guns here is better for Microsoft users: maybe Microsoft
will patch the next bug sooner.

After reading the article again, it states that Microsoft wanted to wait until
a normal "patch Tuesday." If this bug has security implications, though, why
would they wait for a normal release?

